
Startup Investment Due Diligence Checklist - jana1975
http://vc-list.com/startup-investment-due-diligence-checklist/
======
siegel
Having done this many times, this list is a bit of overkill until a later
stage financing. But it's still useful to read to get an idea of what you'll
be getting into.

~~~
jana1975
I use this list as more of a scare tactic/reality check, something I can show
naive entrepreneurs who think they are ready for funding realize there is a
lot more to the game then having a cool idea.

